# Lounge > Survey Says... >  >  Do you have a Netflix account?

## Rat

I'm thinking of buying it.

----------


## Tinkerbell

Yes.  I enjoy it, get to see some things I wouldn't have normally; and can watch complete seasons of TV shows.

----------


## Otherside

I got the free trial, and cancelled it since there isn't much on UK netflix that I can't get elsewhere.

----------


## Fallen and can't get up

I had it. I just DL movies online now.

----------


## JaneDoe

Yes, and I love it.

----------


## Rawr

No. I don't get much time to watch stuff. Whenever I do I usually find what I'm looking for elsewhere for free.

----------


## Koalafan

Yes!! Use it all the time  ::):

----------


## SmileyFace

No  ::(:  I'd like to... but for me, $10/month would really add up since I don't have a job yet

----------


## WineKitty

Of course.  Cant imagine life without it.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

I use my mothers account. I'm glad they finally implemented multiple user profiles on an account so I can have my own instant queue, ratings, and suggestions.

----------


## L

I use my friends but I don't find it that good

----------


## life

people still pay for films and tv shows?

----------


## Otherside

^I'd get it free, but I've already had enough virus's/malware/worms on my computer to last me a lifetime.

----------


## life

otherside, i have never had any virus, worms or malware, i do check my computer weekly and have really good protection (sometimes too good)  ::(:

----------


## Otherside

> otherside, i have never had any virus, worms or malware, i do check my computer weekly and have really good protection (sometimes too good)



I just get the feeling I get unlucky sometimes and always hit the wrong thing. =/

----------


## life

::(:  and congrats on becoming a moderator

----------


## VickieKitties

Used to, I have hulu now and I think I prefer it.

----------


## WintersTale

I have Netflix and Hulu Plus. It's really a shared account between my mom, my sister, and I, but we all use it.

----------


## GalaxyGal78

Yup. Love Netflix. Hated Hulu, ended up cancelling it. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Tab 3

----------


## toaster little

I tried the free trial for a month when I had plenty of time to watch enough shows and movies to make it worth the cost.

I knew I was going to be fairly busy for a while, so I cancelled it. I'm sure I'll get it again at some point - just not right now.

----------


## nothing

I'm sick to death of Netflix, 100% of the time when I'm searching for something, it's "Unavailable for Streaming", but, of course, for an additional subscription I can have the DVDs mailed to me.

No thanks, cancel.

Back to just stealing movies for me, it's more reliable.

----------


## Daniel

I do have a a netflix account but it's been months since i last used it.

----------


## Member11

I wish I did! But Netflix isn't in Australia yet.

----------


## life

jerry, You can watch usa netflix from Australia, heres how to get a usa netflix account http://help.unotelly.com/support/art...etflix-account  and heres how to bypass the region block http://www.howtogeek.com/210614/how-...here-on-earth/

----------


## Otherside

I managed to get a Prime account cheaper and have about a year on that. Annoying thing is though, half the things I wanna watch aren't included and require me to pay extra. 

I keep wondering about resubbing to Netflix, but I just remember there not being much avaliable on Netflix UK when I first used it, and my internets pretty bad at the moment (although hopefully the Fibre optic will improve it).

----------


## L

I love it really. from ireland it's very limited....untill I open it to the rest of the world

----------


## Chantellabella

I Would, but do I need to watch it on my computer? My  tv and computer are on separate floors. I live in a treehouse. Not lying.  ::):

----------


## SmileyFace

I sure do, and I love it to bits.

----------


## fordaisy

Yes - I love streaming all my movies  :Dog:

----------


## Chloe

No but my boyfriend does does that count ??

----------


## BillDauterive

I got one about 3 years ago and wish I had gotten it sooner. Where have you been all my life!?!?!? Its such a great bargain for the price as well.

----------


## L

I watched so  much netflix today, it kept asking was I still there lol!!

----------

